# Some People



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

Had the chance to get to Eastlake in the daylight to look at the lake. Some people don't care about rules. Makes you wonder what other rules they are willing to break over a fish.


----------



## bassman56 (May 22, 2005)

Plenty of people fish there and nobody bothers them. I fish there as well and we have had no issues with cops this year. Why bash on people you don't even know??? It's a great fishing spot


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

ducknut141 said:


> Had the chance to get to Eastlake in the daylight to look at the lake. Some people don't care about rules. Makes you wonder what other rules they are willing to break over a fish.
> View attachment 250231


Lots of people can't read..........or count at the grocery store


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

Not bashing just pointing out what today's society is all about people like them/you that don't care about rules or laws because they are not forced to follow them. If they /you don't fallow this simple rule what others do they break in this me me me society. And this is just over a fish that is easy to catch and doesn't even taste good. They are fun to catch though.


----------



## closing time (Jul 2, 2007)

Did you stop and ask them? They could have been “authorized” individuals.


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

they don't allow it. If I would have went in to ask them I would have been trespassing.


----------



## kingbaiter13 (Feb 24, 2014)

ducknut141 said:


> they don't allow it. If I would have went in to ask them I would have been trespassing.


Wow...u wouldnt even have the balls to ask someone about it cause your afraid of Tresspassing??? I dont think u would get in trouble for asking a question lol.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

ducknut141 said:


> Not bashing just pointing out what today's society is all about people like them/you that don't care about rules or laws because they are not forced to fallow them. If they /you don't fallow this simple rule what others do they break in this me me me society. And this is just over a fish that is easy to catch and doesn't even taste good. They are fun to catch though.


It's follow...not fallow...the bigger thing is you taking pictures of people that you have no clue who they are and posting them on the internet.


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

No faces.And they are breaking the law


----------



## caseyroo (Jun 26, 2006)

Shad Rap said:


> It's follow...not fallow...the bigger thing is you taking pictures of people that you have no clue who they are and posting them on the internet.


Wow, lets try and spin a wrong into a right. Who cares about their rights if they are breaking the law. Today it's fishing on private property, tomorrow it's poaching a deer from private property, and soon it will be taking a shirt from Cabela's because they wanted it. Obvious disregard for laws and rules, but would be the first guy to sue the city when the structure broke, and he was injured.


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

Winter threads are so fun!!!!


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

And that that that's all folks...!


----------

